# SCARY TALE BALL theme ideas.



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Every year around Halloween I throw a Halloween "Ball" and I'm just know in the brainstorming process. This year I've chosen a "Scary Tales Ball" theme and would love ANY ideas you have for decor, entertainment, products you've seen, projects you've done, recipes, games, ANYTHING! The idea is to sort of play off of childhood fairy tales and make them scary. We usually host this at our home but it's grown so much that we're hoping to rent a facility (hopefully on a wooded property) for the event. 
Also, I have a digital projector, any ideas on projects or ways to incorporate this into our event. Please don't suggest "pepper's ghost" projects, we don't feel it fits into our theme. We're already not using our flying crank ghost this coming year. Thanks!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven t any ideas at the moment,... but I wish I could come! sounds like lots-o-fun!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely idea!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/76907-fatal-fairy-tales.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/75610-scare-tactic-ideas-needed.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...8-twisted-fairy-tales-costume-brainstorm.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...83-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.html

Do a search for threads with "fairy tales" as the keywords (and other variations) to get some other ideas.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Fankie's Girl! THANK YOU! That's REALLY helpful. It's really got the ball rolling for me.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Little miss muffet covered in spiders
Little Dead Riding hood
Goldilocks mauled by the three bears
Hansel and Grettle in a pot
Peter Pumpkin Eater eaten by the pumpkins instead


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Original Grimm's fairytales has lots of scary fairytales.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

You could use some ideas from the Heath Ledger/Matt Damon Brothers Grimm I think it was called.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah that movie was terrible, but I think you may be right. Visually it was pretty cool.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

At Universal they had Lil Red Riding Hood walking around with a covered basket and she would stop and open it for you... a wolfs head looking back at you.








Little Bow Peep was had a bloody staff and you could add some white (cotton ball) pelts.


----------

